# Electronic wall calendar / organiser



## Oriole (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a chalkboard hanging on a kitchen cupboard door with the month's appointments, etc, listed. I keep thinking how smarter - dust free and more consistently legible - an LCD panel would be, displaying appropriate bits of my iMac's iCal when touched. I don't want to have to go to the bedroom, where my iMac resides, any time I want to see at a glance when the dentist's appointment is.

I've been searching Google UK for such a device, with just one result, for a product awaiting a patent - http://www.myecal.com. Samsung provides a near miss in the form of a built-in display to one of its refrigerators - http://mattersofgrey.com/samsung-touchscreen-wifi-refrigerator/.

Am I missing some obvious point here? I thought I had found a kindred spirit when, in Googling the subject, I came across the 2-year-old plea, _"Why do we still buy calendars?"_ - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-14969674 - only to read a back-handed celebration of their eternal indispensability.

Has anyone any suggestions for this computer illiterate?

In particular, would my iMac readily display my iCal, via Bluetooth, on an appropriate remote display panel? And what would an "appropriate" panel be?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 26, 2013)

"Appropriate" panel?

I'm thinking that is an ideal use for an iPad 

Syncing to either Calendar or Reminders would do what you want, helping you keep your list of important bits literally at arm's length.
And - you get all the OTHER uses just thrown in.
http://www.apple.com/ipad-air/built-in-apps/

The iPad is particularly portable, but I suppose you could mount it for your convenience on a wall, too.

You might consider an educational trip to the Apple Store at Churchill Square in Brighton.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2013)

iPad (and mini) does what you want. 

Find a way/system/case to allow you to mount it where it's more useful if you like it on the wall also for cooking/watching movies/studying/other items too and not just a calendar. (Cheapest and easiest would be to use some velcro tape behind your iPad or its case and the other half of the tape where you want to mount it - then just attach where you want, like on your kitchen wall, on your car controls for using it also as satnav etc)

iCal is brilliant as a calendar. And you can also set up multiple calendars, set some to have automatic sharing with select friends etc. Very handy for all the events you need to add to work or family calendars too.


----------



## nealt (Dec 4, 2013)

What you could do is buy the cheapest iPad you can find, even used. Then connect the iPad to a LCD monitor of your choice of size and price. This would allow you to have a rather large display.


----------



## Oriole (Dec 5, 2013)

You're all right, all of you. It's just that I was looking for a less all-singing-dancing and, therefore, relatively inexpensive solution. Trouble is, I guess, there would probably be such a limited market for such a thing that it would end up being relatively expensive . . .


----------



## Falcon365 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oriole I have just begun my search for the same thing.  I want a digital calendar/planner that hangs on the wall in the same way that a paper wall calendar would, with a touch screen and a lock so that it cannot be easily erased.  I would like it to have the sound reminder options and even.... come to think of it a siri type voice that i can just tell it what to do.  Actually this would be extremely simple to create so... now... how do we get a patent on an idea so that we can have somebody really smart throw it together?  
Even it does not have all of the bells and whistles just the digital wall calendar (dwc) would be nice.  You are not alone.


----------



## Hannes Dziggel (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello Folks, please have a look at this page: www.mycalou.com  Maybe this project matches exactly what you are searching for. Have a nice weekend. cheers


----------

